# male/female in split tank?



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

has anyone ever put a female in the same tank as two males ,of course with dividers? dose it work out? or is it a bad ideal?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I know some people on here that have males and females in the same divided tank. I tried it once but they weren't getting along so I had to separate them. You could try it and if it doesn't work, you could just put the males together and the female in her own tank or get another female to put in with her; that's what I did.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

i'll prob give it a try, with winter coming up i want to get the fishies in a tank with a heater in it. thanks


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Doggyhog has a female betta between two males, you should ask her for advice.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i cant see why it wouldnt work...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh yeah!! It works and the boys loveeee it!!! The only problem I have is that the boys keep blowing their fins... LOL they love her so much... I've found it is a good thing for a tail biter to have a female next to him. It really distracts him so he doesn't bite his tail off.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the encoragement ya all... bty I bought a 30 gallon last night for 30 bucks!! what a blessing hu? Came with one of those drain you tank a ma jiggers so i feel really blessed and happy.. Kind of concerned that trying to find lil Jewel in that much water 1/3 of the tank might become a real chore... lol


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

bty all 4 male have bubble nest and my tailbiter seems not interested in his tail anymore;-) (knock on wood)!! may take a week or so but now i need to find out about making dividers and all that.:shock: Doggy you have quite a photo collection


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you split the tank 3-way I'd put the female in the middle so they can both see her. Chances are she'll completely fall in love with one of them


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

ya... thats what i was thinking to do. i wonder if i could put three or four in if i were to incress the females area to like 15 gal?? probaly a little ambitious... might drive the males insane!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If the section of the tank is 10g or larger, it would work fine!!!!!!!


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

well, got about everything i need! got to fiure out where to put tank now. may have to wait till i get better stand. now to put it all together:-(


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

Well i did it! only thing is that my lil Jewel is a tease. she gose from one male to the other and flirts. even got scooter to dig his way out to her side last night!! had to reinforce the bottoms with more gravel and such. I thought i had raise her better!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha I did the same too, Heidi loves it! Jazz and Friday are happy too! It worked great!
In my pic you can see her trying to get to Jazz!


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

i moved jewel from the center saturday. she seemed really wore out even passed on food:shock:. may have been too much water current for her, anyway she still has this thing going on with scooter. but dos'nt seem -freaked out anymore. i think i'll try getting a few female as tank mate in a week or 2. slimey misses her. he has a hugh bubblenest going on.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

I moved Jewel back to the center after removing the filter. Maybe it's me but Jewel seems to have gotten alot bigger since i put her in this tank? Funny creatures are these Bettas! They seem more interested in watching me than my family dose. perhaps they are just woundering what crazy thing i'm going to do to their home next! lol


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

I notice that there is lots of views on the thread and because of that i quess some are waiting for pics? Right now I don't have a camera to take pictures with. but i promise that i'll as soon as i can i'll put some upp. BTW betts love all that extra room. MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEARS to everyone, bye 4 now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think may try that


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol yea i have my 10 gal divided bor my male and female and they have huge crushes on eachother but i think my male got frustrated that he couldn't get to her and started biting his tail  imma buy some more plants tomarrow or the next day though so he cant see her as much...but if that doesnt work imma get him his own 5 gal and put him on my desk and turn my 10gal into my soroiety tank but dont really want to split them up  so fingers crossed


----------

